# Macports : Mise à jour des paquets



## devin plompier (18 Mai 2012)

Bonjour.
J'ai voulu ce matin upgrader mes paquets installés par Macports, via la commande :
	
	



```
port outdated
sudo port upgrade outdated
```
Le problème (c'est la première fois que ça m'arrive), c'est que le paquet giflib, nécessitant une mise à jour, ne peut pas être téléchargé :
	
	



```
--->  Computing dependencies for giflib
--->  Fetching distfiles for giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://freefr.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://mesh.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://voxel.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://fastbull.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://dfn.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://ignum.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://sunet.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://garr.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://citylan.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://iweb.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://softlayer.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://hivelocity.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://space.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://cdnetworks-us-1.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://cdnetworks-us-2.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://cdnetworks-kr-1.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://aarnet.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://cdnetworks-kr-2.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://internode.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://waix.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://biznetnetworks.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://ncu.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://netcologne.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://puzzle.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://transact.dl.sourceforge.net/project/giflib/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://distfiles.macports.org/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://aarnet.au.distfiles.macports.org/pub/macports/mpdistfiles/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://her.gr.distfiles.macports.org/mirrors/macports/mpdistfiles/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://jog.id.distfiles.macports.org/macports/mpdistfiles/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://lil.fr.distfiles.macports.org/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://sea.us.distfiles.macports.org/macports/mpdistfiles/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://ykf.ca.distfiles.macports.org/MacPorts/mpdistfiles/giflib
--->  Attempting to fetch giflib-4.2.0.tar.bz2 from http://svn.macports.org/repository/macports/distfiles/giflib
Error: org.macports.fetch for port giflib returned: fetch failed
```
Ma connexion est pourtant opérationnelle (bien que lente, comme d'habitude), puisque d'autres paquets ont pu être mis à jour.

*N'existe-t-il pas alors un moyen de fournir à Macports les codes sources pour lui éviter de les télécharger lui-même ?*

Merci.


----------



## tatouille (18 Mai 2012)

sudo port selfupdate


----------



## devin plompier (18 Mai 2012)

J'avais déjà effectué cette man&#339;uvre.
Le problème s'est réglé de lui-même, quelques heures plus tard et à grand coups de selfupdates.
Mais la question reste valable. J'ai une petite connexion et il serait intéressant de pouvoir faire télécharger les sources par quelqu'un, puis d'en bénéficier après.


----------

